

Cool new way of looking at hiring - fifa8a

Who here on hacker news doesn&#x27;t need something like this in their life? What are they doing, I don&#x27;t know! But I&#x27;m super excited about it.<p>This sounds like it&#x27;s perfect for the startup that needs to hire talent or entrepreneur that get&#x27;s leads all the time.<p>signup.friendsume.com
======
smt88
I don't get this. Is the point of it to recommend friends to a stranger?

When I recommend my friend for a job, it's to an employer that I know
personally. I use email. It happens a few times a year, so I don't care to
automate it. I can't imagine any other scenario in which I would recommend my
friend for a job (partly because I'm not famous).

Also: you obviously created this. Just be genuine and tell us about it. Don't
give us a bullshit ad.

~~~
bbcbasic
I think the idea is if say you know John and Paul, who don't know each other.
John is hiring, Paul is looking you can bring them together.

However I can't see it taking off for the reason than yes you can just email
your friends. I mean if you know someone who is hiring and someone who is
looking you are going to just phone or email them both if you are a nice
friend anyway :-)

------
bbcbasic
Funny "This Sounds" implies you stumbled across the site rather than being the
creator (or creators mate). :-)

------
gamechangr
This is a fake account = "fifa8a" We know you made this!

------
amacalac
Friend Su Me? ;)

